# Secular Colleges: Into The Lion's Den



## Machaira (Sep 23, 2007)

Dr. James White of Alpha and Omega Ministries has issued an "open letter" to Dr. Lee Carter of Glendale Community College. The reason? Dr. Carter, an anti-christian zealot, saw fit to "blast off" on Dr. White's daughter in class. Read about Dr. White's challenge to Mr. Carter here.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow...somehow I doubt the public debate between them will ever take place, but oh how I wish it would.


----------



## Machaira (Sep 23, 2007)

Covenant Joel said:


> Wow...somehow I doubt the public debate between them will ever take place, but oh how I wish it would.



I think you're right. I would pay to see that debate.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 23, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Awesome!


----------



## calgal (Sep 24, 2007)

Fantastic. Nice to see the bias exposed too! That "professor" is noting more than a bully!


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 24, 2007)

What a jerk! Of course, he's a cheap jerk. She could be paying several times as much to hear the same garbage at Yale or Harvard...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope the letter got forwarded to the dean. The "heathen" are raging.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 24, 2007)

Has there been any response or fallout from this yet on the part of the professor?


----------



## Machaira (Sep 24, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Has there been any response or fallout from this yet on the part of the professor?



There's nothing new on Dr. White's blog yet. The latest updates to his blog can be seen here and podcasts are here.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 24, 2007)

*In a related story.....*

Iowa Professor Says School Fired Him Over Bible Story Comments


----------



## Ivan (Sep 24, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Iowa Professor Says School Fired Him Over Bible Story Comments



From what I know about the story from PB and what the professor said in the above news article it is evident that the professor isn't telling the whole truth....to put it mildly.


----------



## Machaira (Sep 26, 2007)

Dr. Carter Responds


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 26, 2007)

I went through secular college later in life to finish my undergrad degree. Same kind of stuff. I considered it an honor and privelage to stand for Christ in those situations.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe I'm an exception to the rule but I have not had any trouble at all in college so far with anti-Christian professors. Most are so PC that they won't question anyones religion.


----------

